# my first musky.. she's a goood one too..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it finally happen.. the day i have been waiting for in over several years of carping.. its the day i finally hooked a musky while carping.. i have caught many species of what i could in ohio while carpin', but this one takes the cake.. i'm soo stoked its unreal.. 
here she is.. my pride and joy..  








and here's the lure she attacked..  








now i'm ready for the big ones.. this little thing gave me quite a surprise, she even tried to leap outta the water too..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Corn fed musky. :B Should be tasty.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

for the bass.. LOLOL


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Now I guess I'll have to catch a carp on a muskie bait.  Did you catch it in your" secret spot"?


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Almost looks like a log perch









Largest on record in Ohio was 7.1" Interesting catch for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, its definately a Log Perch, Eastwood Lake is chock full of them (everyone calls them Perch but there in the Minnow family) Its a pretty decent one, congrats and sorry to burst your bubble....

Salmonid


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

That would be cool to have in a native fish tank.>BornToFish


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

Logperch (_Percina caprodes)_ is a darter. Darters are in the family Percidae, the perch family, which includes yellow perch and walleye. The minnow family, Cyprinidae, includes minnows and carp.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Justin, yup your right and I knew that, I just rereadmy post, thanks for the clarification.

Salmonid


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was thinking perch too


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the fish i caught do not have the front sets of spiney dorsal fin..


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

might be a different strain of darter....the colors and snout are not right for a ski or a tiger.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its a baby for cryin out loud.. how could you even be sure without being there anyways..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Based upon the mouth and how far back it goes I don't think its a log perch. I think its a musky. But I am not an expert and could very well be wrong. I caught a log perch last year and snagged one this year. I do not believe that fish to be a log perch(much smaller mouth, almost a snout). They are beautiful fish. Does the lake you caught it from have musky?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its at alum creek..yes, its got ALOT of muskie.. i believe they even stock them in there..
and guys.. sorry if i was sounding abit harsh earlier..but looking at the fish from a picture and actually being there and seeing it in person are totally different.. its not my intention to be a dick.. 
again i apologized..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe with 99+% certainty that's a muskie!

If I caught that it would make my week!

Good going corn chucker!

Today I had a carp pull me around in my kayak then head to brush on the shore, wrap my line around it and bust free. I saw it, it was a very nice size mirror. I was fishing my first homemade crankbait, doh!!! It hit the lure as soon as it hit the water.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

HA!!!!!!!!
Thats a :B
Did it make fish ohio????


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

Look at the snout, its a logperch. The experts from Ohio Sea Grant say its logperch also.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

he said the fish did not have the front dorsal fin. How could it be a log perch?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

experts.. lmfao..


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

1. its too early for a newly hatched musky to be that big
2. a 1 y/o will be much bigger than that


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

was probably a recently stocked ski. I think most skis caught at alum are stocked and not from being born there(from stocked parents more or less unless they were the kids (of kids of kids....) of stockers).


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ive never heard of skis that small being stocked.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey ak i think it was a baby carp that aleins put in the lake to mess with your mind not sure about it but i do know that is a FISH

man some people are so board  ask about something else and you cant get a reply but for this you get 3 pages durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not shure b/c I was not there but I don't think thats a muskie. The ohio DNR doesn't stock muskie until the fall of the year. They raise them on minnows until they are about 14 inches long. SO unless its baby born in the lake I don't think it was a muskie.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

It's not a muskie, lower lip is receded, muskies are protruded. Fin placement and structure are way different. Even the baby muskies are small replicas of the adult version. I don't know what it is other than bait, but I do know what it isn't. Here's a picture of a pretty small muskie. Even the advanced fingerlings are around 10" and I'm not sure if Alum has any natural reproduction.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there has been alot of arguing on this ite lately


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

no there hasn't


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely NOT a muskie. Fins all wrong, mouth all wrong, and it hit on corn way to wrong.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to continue to rain on your parade crappielooker but that is a logperch not a juvenile ski. The 1st dorsal fin is probably just flat to the body of the fish (they can do that).

Here's what you caught:










Here's a young 'ski:










Still a sweet and unusual catch.

Steve


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I agree, not a Muskie, but definitely a fish that I've never caught, very cool. Thanks for putting up pictures.

Maybe I'll post some shad pics and you guys can tell me what they are. I have some little guys in my pond that I cant I.D.


----------

